# Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)



## Angellaz (Feb 28, 2012)

*Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

I'm in Thailand and now looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute...please suggest good kennel for me...I really want to try have Alaskan from US...as currently my friend had one already from Russia...


----------



## unconditional (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Why do you want an Alaskan malamute? Do you really need a sleddog? Working dog?


----------



## Angellaz (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

I need sledded dog...really need


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Exactly where in Thailand would you be sledding?


----------



## Angellaz (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

(>"<)" Even there's any snow in Thailand...but we can take care Alaskan as our pet in the big area...I'm in the northern of Thailand it's not hot city like BKK (Capital city).
My friend had one already from Russia and waiting for another one in this April...I try to find Alaskan in Asia (China) but not Giant and big enough...it's like Siberian Husky which I already have 2...

Please kindly suggest or share good kennel that can ship to Thailand.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Hi Angellas,

I used to show Malamutes. Just an FYI, "Giant" Alaskan Malamutes are a fad that some unscrupulous breeders are throwing out there and I'd suggest you stay away from them. A Malamute SHOULDN'T be a giant breed! The Alaskan Malamute standard says that adult males shouldn't get beyond 85 pounds and be 25 inches at the shoulder. A dog much bigger than that wouldn't have the health, metabolism, stamina, and longevity to survive and work in the far north. There have been breeders since the '70's who are exaggerating the Malamute, breeding for size and heaviness--almost creating a mastiff-like build. This is NOT what a Malamute should be!

Your best bet would be to look for breeders in Australia--there are several breed clubs there and it wouldn't be far to travel. They would be able to refer you to an ethical breeder who is working for what the Malamute SHOULD be... not size alone. 

Malamutes are wonderful but challenging dogs. Good luck in your search.

Jen


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Jenz beat me to it, Alaskan Malamutes are a fad, they would NEVER survive as sled dogs. 

Oh, and why would you need a sled dog in Thailand? If you're looking a bikejoring you'd be better off with an Alaskan Husky, small, much better stamina and you get them with lighter coats that would do better in the heat.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

There's also the EuroHound, a newer sled dog breed that is being bred for sledding/bikejorring in warmer climates... that might be even better for you.

Do you plan to sled with your Huskies and the new Malamute? I'm not a musher (although I have skijorred)... I've heard that when you sled, it's best to get dogs relatively the same size. I'm sure you could make it work with 2 huskies and a Mal, but it might be a rocky and uneven ride.  ESPECIALLY if you get a "Giant" Alaskan Malamute. Siberian Huskies would be dragging that poor dog all over the place, lol.

Jen

Jen


----------



## Angellaz (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



jenz said:


> Hi Angellas,
> 
> I used to show Malamutes. Just an FYI, "Giant" Alaskan Malamutes are a fad that some unscrupulous breeders are throwing out there and I'd suggest you stay away from them. A Malamute SHOULDN'T be a giant breed! The Alaskan Malamute standard says that adult males shouldn't get beyond 85 pounds and be 25 inches at the shoulder. A dog much bigger than that wouldn't have the health, metabolism, stamina, and longevity to survive and work in the far north. There have been breeders since the '70's who are exaggerating the Malamute, breeding for size and heaviness--almost creating a mastiff-like build. This is NOT what a Malamute should be!
> 
> ...


(^O^)" Millions Thanks for your kindness and good suggestions ... I will try to find breeder in Australia as your comment.


----------



## JamesBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



cshellenberger said:


> Jenz beat me to it, Alaskan Malamutes are a fad, they would NEVER survive as sled dogs.


Do you mean "Giant" Alaskan Malamutes? 

Alaskan Malamutes are far from a fad and are very capable working sled dogs (not racing) and have for a very long time been used to pull heavier frieght, longer distances than what racing breeds do.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



JamesBrown said:


> Do you mean "Giant" Alaskan Malamutes?
> 
> Alaskan Malamutes are far from a fad and are very capable working sled dogs (not racing) and have for a very long time been used to pull heavier frieght, longer distances than what racing breeds do.


Correction - they were bred to pull heavier freight long distances but racing breeds are endurance racers. You don't see many malamutes running the Iditarod anymore. Because of their size they couldn't pull the heavier sleds as far which is why people preferred the Siberian husky for races (in the older days) because they had the speed and the endurance.

That being said the giant malamutes are riddled with health problems.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



jenz said:


> Hi Angellas,
> 
> I used to show Malamutes. Just an FYI, "Giant" Alaskan Malamutes are a fad that some unscrupulous breeders are throwing out there and I'd suggest you stay away from them. A Malamute SHOULDN'T be a giant breed! The Alaskan Malamute standard says that adult males shouldn't get beyond 85 pounds and be 25 inches at the shoulder.
> Jen


That's interesting. All of the malamutes I've ever met, and there are a LOT up here, are over 120 lbs, even the females.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

From the AKC Standard:
Size, Proportion, Substance
There is a natural range in size in the breed. The desirable freighting sizes are males, 25 inches at the shoulders, 85 pounds; females, 23 inches at the shoulders, 75 pounds


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



JamesBrown said:


> Do you mean "Giant" Alaskan Malamutes?
> 
> Alaskan Malamutes are far from a fad and are very capable working sled dogs (not racing) and have for a very long time been used to pull heavier frieght, longer distances than what racing breeds do.


Yes, I mean the giants, I'm also used to just seeing them called Malamutes, guess to me the "Alaskan" is just a given. I don't think I've ever seen a Mal that wasn't overweight that would exceed the standard in size. While htey are meant to be the 'powerhouses' of the sled dogs, they aren't supposed to be huge as it would work against them in deep snow.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Alaskan malamutes AKC are from 65-75 for females and 75-85 for males. I have a malamute she is 67 pounds (she was the runt) . I don't recommend for a mal to be in Thailand. By the way "giant" mals tend to have more issues then regular mals. I know a lot about mals, since owning one. I know some breeders but they aren't going to ship to Thailand


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

This reminds me, are there people breeding "Giant Siberians" as they are Malamutes? There have been a couple times in pet stores that I have met HUGE dogs, who the owners said they were Siberians. I mean big, BIG dogs.










About this size, I guess, but different proportions (bit longer legs).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

That's a Malamute (in case you were wondering lol I know it's not what you're talking about). Ear set is too far apart for a Siberian and muzzle is wider.

That just stems from people not being able to tell/know the difference. I have people everyday tell me that Bella should be 85 pounds and that she's not done growing because they don't know that Siberians and Alaskan Malamute are two different breeds.


----------



## Angellaz (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

BTW, it's very expensive to send Alaskan from Russia to Thailand...(T^T)" ...


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



Niraya said:


> That's a Malamute (in case you were wondering lol I know it's not what you're talking about). Ear set is too far apart for a Siberian and muzzle is wider.
> 
> That just stems from people not being able to tell/know the difference. I have people everyday tell me that Bella should be 85 pounds and that she's not done growing because they don't know that Siberians and Alaskan Malamute are two different breeds.


Yeah, I knew that one was a malamute. I can't remember the dog clearly enough to decide if the owner was mistaken or if this was actually a freak dog. I can sometimes pick out a Siberian from a Malamute but I'll admit that I wouldn't bet my life on my ability to tell the difference.
This was before I had heard of "Giant Malamutes" so all I was thinking was "How did that husky get so big!??"


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Nope that is a malamute. No it it pretty hard to tell the difference. Mine being only 65 pounds throws people off too! lol


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

op and not from expensive from the US?


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



malamutelove said:


> Nope that is a malamute. No it it pretty hard to tell the difference. Mine being only 65 pounds throws people off too! lol


The picture I posted was just to give a rough idea of the size of the dog I saw, which the owners claimed to be a Siberian. The dog did look very different in proportion, but like I said, I can only sort of remember him and I'm not that great at telling the two apart.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



Avery said:


> The picture I posted was just to give a rough idea of the size of the dog I saw, which the owners claimed to be a Siberian. The dog did look very different in proportion, but like I said, I can only sort of remember him and I'm not that great at telling the two apart.


 I was just making a suggestion, that can't be a Siberian. Now I have seen some Siberians up to 70 pounds (males) however bigger than that that is too huge. If that dog is a sibe it needs to go on a diet. There has to be a mal mix somewhere down the line. I am a malamute owner, I can tell the difference. I know the breed, also malamutes tend to be more laid back than sibs. I know other dog owners can't, but that doesn't look a thing like a sibe.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

I _know_ that dog isn't a Siberian. The dog I saw didn't really look much like this dog, maybe I should have been clearer. I was just trying to find a northern breed of similar _height_ to what I saw.
Maybe the dog I saw was a cross between a "giant" Mal (or maybe some other giant breed) and a Sibe and the owners were misled. His structure was very different from the dog I posted.

At any rate I didn't mean to take the conversation off-topic. Just curious if anyone had heard of Siberians being bred huge as well.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

I have heard of McKenzie River Huskies, which is a mix, weighing from 70-125 lbs and ranging in height from 27" to 32" at the shoulder. I think there is an old thread here about them somewhere.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



Avery said:


> At any rate I didn't mean to take the conversation off-topic. Just curious if anyone had heard of Siberians being bred huge as well.


All kinds of Siberians are bred out of standard. Many -MANY- Siberians get to be well into the 60-70-80 pound range but people aren't breeding "Giant" Siberians - simply because compared to other breeds - they can't be. A "Giant" Siberian in the eyes of most people is just a Malamute if you don't know the traits to look for - instead of just being an out of standard Siberian.

I personally have never heard the sales pitch "Giant" Siberian.



> I have heard of McKenzie River Huskies, which is a mix, weighing from 70-125 lbs and ranging in height from 27" to 32" at the shoulder. I think there is an old thread here about them somewhere.


To my knowledge Carla, the true Mackenzie River Huskies are extinct. (most) People using the breed name today are just selling mixes - like you said (as that is what essentially they were anyway). I can't confirm if the couple kennels (rec. Mushing kennels in Alaska) I know of that claim to have them are actually truly Mackenzie's.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Yep, and even the original McKenzies were created by mixing St Bernard into the husky population to get the larger sized freight dogs.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

yep their mixes, they are not pure Siberian or malamute. I have heard of those huskies! They are huge!! I knew a lady that owned a "giant" mal, this dog had so many problems! They can't be outside in warmer weather for long. My maggie girl likes it in the sun! lol


----------



## Angellaz (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

wow...long time to visit this site...thank you all of your kind suggestions and your comments are very supported for my decision.
BTW, I heard from my friend that Alaskan Malamute from Russia is bigger than US and China...so this would be more thing that I need to insure before.

Thank you again for your kindly support. (^O^)" ...


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



Angellaz said:


> wow...long time to visit this site...thank you all of your kind suggestions and your comments are very supported for my decision.
> BTW, I heard from my friend that Alaskan Malamute from Russia is bigger than US and China...so this would be more thing that I need to insure before.
> 
> Thank you again for your kindly support. (^O^)" ...


 Why do you set on it being huge? Many vets and owners will tell you, the bigger the mal the bigger the issues. I have had friends with so many issues with their "giant" mal


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

alaskan malamute? the man in the picture is 6'2"








im 5'5"


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Not all malamutes are this size. Are these from the US?


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

^ is that directed to me? yes, we are in america. the dog is just over a year old in that pic. his previous owner said he was a purebred malamute. he had no papers, etc. my friend, the guy in the first pic, took him off his hands because he was moving and couldnt bring him with. 

his tail doesnt curl often, its more straight than not. and hes got a floppy ear. he is a bit overweight, if you couldnt tell..


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

i always joked that he was part wolf because of his untraditional facial markings. he also had the scent gland mark on his tail, ive never noticed that on another dog.

but i never actually looked at his paw pad color or nails.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*



krystina alayne said:


> ^ is that directed to me? yes, we are in america. the dog is just over a year old in that pic. his previous owner said he was a purebred malamute. he had no papers, etc. my friend, the guy in the first pic, took him off his hands because he was moving and couldnt bring him with.
> 
> his tail doesnt curl often, its more straight than not. and hes got a floppy ear. he is a bit overweight, if you couldnt tell..


He looks pure to me. Some mals tails don't curl. When the mal gets older some of them will have on floppy ear. How much does he weigh? any issues? My friend told me her "giant" mal had a lot of walking issues when it turned 4. Which is too young for the dog.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Let me find a picture of maggie's markings haha I never seen them in a dog before. Actually I was talking about that to some huskies owners. Their dogs are pure husky and have the scent gland mark on their tails. I can't tell on maggie because of her seal color.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

aside from being overweight, i havent noticed any issues with him. he may have had a corn or wheat allergy, the fur on his butt got really thin. he was free fed, i told my friend he shouldnt free feed an arctic dog, theyd eat til they explode! but alas, his mom ended up being the culprit. i havent seen Link in probably two years now. i occasionally wonder how he is doing. hes about 3 years old now.

i cant see the picture..


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

you can see the scent gland marking in this picture.









i cant believe i dont have more pictures.. i was in love with this dog!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

awww . Ya most mals are allergic to the grains. so do you have him right now? 


Sorry I am trying to make it work.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

maggie has that! lol


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

i would give anything to have this dog.

my friend left him with his mom when he moved. i told him i would take him, but he argued that his mom had grown "fond" of him.. psh, she never played with him! and i doubt she will take the 5 hours to brush his winter coat out. :\


----------



## Huynguyen2410 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Looking for Giant Alaskan Malamute ... please suggest good kennel for me...(>"<)*

Hi angellaz. Im from vietnam and really love to have one giant alaskan baby like you. Could you please help me too?


----------

